# Carolina Shrimp



## Pheno (Jun 8, 2017)

Kinda sorta a fishing question,

Going camping in Rodanthe next weekend coming from Virginia, Gonna do a big shrimp boil for a camp dinner one night and would like to get some decent sized Fresh Carolina Shrimp and would use some for fishing the surf as well, any suggestions on where i can buy these shrimp?

Thanks in advance


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Wanchese, nc .... O'neals


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Try Austins in Nags Head.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

In addition to those two, I'd also check out Billy's Seafood in Colington. I'd never purchased from them until I picked up a yellowfin steak there a few weeks ago. Their prices were great.

The locals can correct but I believe it's only brown shrimp this time of year down that way. They're good, but they're no greentails.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Green tails are fall shrimp, browns still beat pink Argentinian shrimp any day of the week


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

There are plenty of fresh froze green tails down here, that are as good as almost straight off the boat, Buxton Seafood has them but that's several miles out of your way ..... I'm sure full circle at Columbia has them too ...


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

o'neil's in wanchese


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Most all the above mentioned retail seafood markets buy from Oneals on their wholesale side. If you go to Oneals it will be about 45 mins for you to make a side trip there and get back onto 12 South. I'd suggest calling Billy's , Austin, and Whalebone seafood and check prices and freshness. Saving Oneals for the last phone call and make your decision accordingly.

Austin and Whalebone are right on 158 bypass, Billy's is about 2 miles down Collington Rd off of 158. Of you've never been to Oneals it's certainly worth the visit ... If you're hungry they have a restaurant in with the retail market Great food and reasonably priced.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

+1 for Billy's. Several years ago I asked a friend who lives local where he would recommend and that was his answer. We've been regulars ever since. Carawan Seafood is another place to consider. If your driving in on 158 it's on the right near Walmart.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tar Heel produce has the best prices on shrimp. On the right in Jarvisburg right across from the Cotton Gin on 158


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I was at Austin's yesterday to grab a few things on the way home. Didn't realize the season is still closed, so everything down there's either frozen greentails or brought in from elsewhere. Wish you could castnet them at night like you can further south...


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Brother in law lives in Nags Head. Billy's is the "go to" for us.


----------

